# МРТ в ВИТА-АЗ (шипиловский проезд, орехово), кто делал? Как делают?



## Alex_amigo (10 Июн 2010)

Есть у кого опыт?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2010)

Мощность 0,4 Теслы.


----------



## Alex_amigo (10 Июн 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мощность 0,4 Теслы.



 Спасибо, надо было мне только туда позвонить и спросить 

Тогда буду делать в ГКБ 83 на ореховом бульваре, на ихнем сайте написано 1.5 тесла


----------

